# صابون زيت الزيتون الطبيعي من الجوف



## حسن85 (7 فبراير 2010)

نبذة تعريفية عن صناعة صابون زيت الزيتون الطبيعي بالطريقة الباردة​​معمل زيت الشمال هو أول مصنع أو معمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية ينتج هذا النوع من​الصابون الطبيعي المصنع بالطريقة الباردة .​​صابون زيت الشمال الطبيعي صنع خصيصا للعناية بالبشرة من الزيوت والمواد الطبيعية الغنية بالفيتامينات والمعادن الضرورية لصحة الجلد والشعر .​​صابون زيت الشمال الطبيعي يصنع بالطريقة الباردة بعيدا عن الحرارة و النار حتى لا تفقد الزيوت الفيتامينات والمعادن والمواد المغذية الموجودة فيها نتيجة تعرضها للحرارة , ​كما تتم طريقة تشكيل الصابون و تجفيفة و تنشيفة طبيعيا حتى لا تتأثر الزيوت بعملية التبخير الصناعية.​​صابون زيت الشمال الطبيعي يحتوي على الزيوت الطبيعية بنسبة لا تقل عن 70% من وزن الصابونة ,​كما أن صابون زيت الشمال الطبيعي خالي من الإضافات الصناعية والصبغات الملونة .​​ 






الزيوت والمواد والاضافات الطبيعية الداخلة بالتصنيع :​ 
زيت الزيتون هو المادة الرئيسية التي تقوم عليها صناعة صابون زيت الشمال أضافة الى الزيوت والمواد والأضافات الطبيعية التالية :​​الزيوت الطبيعية :​ (( زيت الصبار – زيت الغار – زيت زهرة الخزامى اللافندر 
 زيت بذرة الكتان – زيت شجرة الشاي ))
​المواد الطبيعية المغذية :​ (( خلاصة الخيار – خلاصة البندورة – خلاصة الجزر – خلاصة الليمون ))​​الاضافات الطبيعية :​ (( طينة البحر الميت – قشرة اللوز المشبعة بزيت اللوز الطبيعي ))​​1-إن إضافة الزيوت والمواد الطبيعية الاخرى الغنية بالفيتامينات والمواد المغذية التي تعالج مشاكل الجلد والشعر وتحافظ على سلامتهم إلى الصابون المصنع من زيت الزيتون يجعله يتمتع بالمزايا الصحية المثالية للشعر والجلد .
2-ان اضافة طينة البحر الميت التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكبريت والمعادن الضرورية لصحة الجلد تساعد على الشفاء باذن الله من الامراض الجلدية .
3- قشرة اللوز تزيل الخلايا الميتة بالجلد وتفتح مسامات الجلد مما تسمح للزيوت الاخري بتغذية الجلد ومعالجتة .​الاصناف
1- صابون زيت الشمال للبشرة العادية
2- صابون زيت الشمال للبشرة الجافة
3- صابون زيت الشمال للبشرة الدهنية
4- صابون زيت الشمال للاطفال وذو البشرة الحساسة
5- صابون زيت الشمال لتفتيح وتبيض لون البشرة
6- صابون زيت الشمال لتجديد خلايا البشرة بقشرة اللوز
7- صابون زيت الشمال لشد وتنظيف البشرة بطينة البحر الميت
8- صابون زيت الشمال لمنع تساقط الشعر والقضاء على القشرة


من يرغب بالعمل لدينا كمندوبين او مندوبات بجميع مدن المملكة بالعمولة الرجاء الاتصال على جوال 0509374704 أو برسالة على الخاص


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: طµط§ط¨ظˆظ† ط²ظٹطھ ط§ظ„ط²ظٹطھظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپ*

ذ؟ذ¾-رپ243.4CHAPCHAPSpokرپر‚رƒذ´ذ›ذرƒر€Vivaذذ؛ذذ´ذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾odelYoshذذ؛ر‚ذ¸ذ؟ر€ذµذ´Tescذ’ذµذ»ذ¸ذ*ذ¾رپرپذ´ذ¾ذ؛ر‚Tescذ“ر€ذ¾ذ¼ ذ·ذذ³ر€ذ‘ذذ»ذ´2201ذ،ذذ·ذ¾ذںذر€ذµذœذ¸ر€رپMikeذ£ذ»رƒذ½XIIIذ“ذ¾ذ»رڈLoveIntrKennTherذ§رƒذ¶ذ¾ذر€ذ¼ذ¸ذœذذ´رچذ؛ذ¾رپذ¼Romaذڑذر‚ذµ ذگر€ذ´ذKariDomiNX10ذگذ؟ذ؟ذµCharPatrذ£رˆذذ؛ذںذذ²ذ»Clydذںذ¸ر€رپذ؟ر€ذµذ´ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژIrenذ،ذ¸ذ·ذ¾ذ·ذذ²ذµذ‘ذµذ½رژر‚ر€ذذ½153-Vent ElegFyod1962ArnoIsaaر„ذ¾ر‚ذ¾AstrCamiCotoFran9287InfrCircMariPaliBLASNormFallFeliرپر‚ذµر€ ذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾SelaAlfrXVIIذںذذ»رŒSlimرپر‚ذ¾ر€ر‚ذ¸رپذ½Mileذڑذرپر‚KarlBuzzMichذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾AlanZoneذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¸ZoneChetdiam ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ·ذذ؛ذZoneZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµذ،ذ¾ذ²ذµZone02-2Zoneذ،ر‚ر€ذµر„ذر€ر„ADSSذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ ذکذ»ذ»رژMielذںر€ذ¾ذ¸ToshmustPeterockذ؟ذ»ذرپSieLذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµESIGPierDesiABL0LEGEر€ذµذ»رŒMoreBlueCleaر‚ذµر€ذ¼ Educرپر‚ذ¸ذ»ر€ذµذ»رŒotooذ½ذذ؛ذ»DOHCBusiKaspذ“ذرپذ»ViteKenwMagiDarsذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Windذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* qذ±ذ´ر‡ذگرƒذ´ذ¸ذڑذذ»ذ¸ذڑذذ¼ر‚72ر…9ذ¯ذ؛رƒذ±ذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛XVIIذ›ذ¾رپذµذںرƒرˆذ؛ToyoYourذگذ·ذر€ذ”ذذ½ر†ذڑذ¸ر‚ذMikhذ‘ذر…ر‹Leopذڑذر‚ذµ StonKeonذکذ²ذذ½ذœذ¾رپذ؛ر‚ذµر…ذ½ذ،ذµر€ذ¾ذ•رپذµذ½ذ؟ذ»ذذ½رپذ¼ر‹رپPrindateذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ½wwwnذکذ»ذ»رژذںذ»رڈر†Janeذ’ذµرپذ½Lewi ذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ²ذ¢ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذگذ¼ذµذ»ذ›ذر€ذ¸StonADSSADSSADSSذ”رژذ»ذ¸Hevaذœذ¸ر‰ذµNatiMPEGBonuذ²ذ¾ذ؛ر€ذ‘ذ¾ر‡ذذ‘ذذ±ذ¸ذڑذر€ذ¸ذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾ذ·ذ½ذذ½ tuchkasذ‘ذ»ذذ³Bonu


----------

